# Ubuntu 20.04 cartes SD non visibles @bompi



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

MacBook Pro mi 2012, 16 Go de ram. Sous Ubuntu 20.04, les cartes SD ne sont pas visibles. Merci pour une aide.
Je fais appel à @bompi , recommandé par @macomaniac .


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2021)

Ce n’est pas forcément étonnant (Linux a parfois des comportements incertains : sur mon PC le lecteur SD fonctionne une fois sur dix).
La carte est dans un système de fichier reconnu par Linux ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2021)

bompi a dit:


> sur mon PC le lecteur SD fonctionne une fois sur dix


Et moi sur mon MBP13 2012 aussi, mais sous MacOS !


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et moi sur mon MBP13 2012 aussi, mais sous MacOS !


Les Macs que j’ai sous Linux sont trop vieux pour avoir une carte SD !


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2021)

C’était pour dire que ça venait peut-être du lecteur lui-même et pas de linux.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C’était pour dire que ça venait peut-être du lecteur lui-même et pas de linux.


J’avais bien compris et ma réponse était pour dire que je n’ai aucun moyen de tester un mac avec lecteur de carte SD, que ce soit sur Linux, mac OS ou va savoir quel système.


----------

